# Manganese and copper in trace fertilizer



## gonzoiii (Jan 23, 2006)

I am using trace fertilizer with the following content:
B: 0.5%
Ca (Ca-EDTA): 2.6%
Cu (Cu-EDTA): 0.53%
Fe (Fe-EDTA): 2.1%
Fe (Fe-DTPA): 1.7%
Mn (Mn-EDTA): 2.6%
Mo: 0.13%
Zn (Zn-EDTA): 0.53%

It served me good while the lighting of my 50G tank was 110W FL.
Now I replaced the lighting with a 240W one and already there are signs of chlorosis.
I suppose the 0.1..0.2ppm target for Fe that I used before is not enough.
But I am afraid that Cu and Mn levels will go too high.

I spend many hours googling but couldn't find answer of that question.

According http://www.aquabotanic.com/plantfer.htm
Tropica Mastergrow has similar Mn/Fe ratio, but the Cu and others are very different. Can anyone say how tolerant are the plants to trace element doses in the WC?

And is the above fertilizer proper for Fe target about 0.5ppm?

10x in advance
David


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

I use a trace element mix with an even higher ratio of Cu to Fe. I was afraid that it would lead to Cu toxicity if I wanted the Fe to reach the recommended levels. To solve this probelm, I purchased some chelated Fe so I could control the Fe levels independently since my tanks seem to use quite a lot of iron since there is no Fe source in the substrate.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You'd need to dose like 10x the suggested amounts I give to cause metal issues in a tank.

I know because I've done it and never found any issues, never lost any Amano shrimps etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dzoni (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello Gonzoiii, is your fertilizer Tenso Coctail??? Because I use Tenso and it has exactly the same content. And I started very similar thread right in this section about two months ago  I was also most worried about amount of Cu, so it's great to hear straight from Tom that it should be OK. 

Anyway - in my thread most of the guys advised me to order Plantex CSM. I ordered it from Greg Watson (he sells internationally) and it should come in couple of days. It is even cheaper then buying Tenso locally and should eliminate any doubts with Cu.


----------



## gonzoiii (Jan 23, 2006)

dzoni said:


> Hello Gonzoiii, is your fertilizer Tenso Coctail??? Because I use Tenso and it has exactly the same content. And I started very similar thread right in this section about two months ago  I was also most worried about amount of Cu, so it's great to hear straight from Tom that it should be OK.
> 
> Anyway - in my thread most of the guys advised me to order Plantex CSM. I ordered it from Greg Watson (he sells internationally) and it should come in couple of days. It is even cheaper then buying Tenso locally and should eliminate any doubts with Cu.


Hi Dzoni,

Yes, that's Tenso Coctail. It will be interesting to see the difference.

Waiting results 

best regards
David


----------

